# Marimo Moss Ball..



## gidgeystartedit

I just got my betta a marimo moss ball... 
All I know is that they need to be turned every once in a while and they need alot of light.
Any tips? Should I just put it in?
Do they die if I put a little AQ salt in?
Thanks.


----------



## vilmarisv

Marimo Balls do not need a lot of light, they actually need little light or they turn a very dark green, almost black color. 
You want to turn them because you don't want them to be flat on the side that's down. 
If you got it from an petstore that had it in a tank with other fish, I would rinse it very well by squeezing out the water in it like a sponge under the faucet a few times. You will see how much waste those things can hold. 
They look great in the aquarium but I cannot figure out yet how to roll them to keep their form, I do not see the difference LOL!
I find them a lot of fun, I have a small one that has claimed the cave I have for itself LOL


----------



## gidgeystartedit

Mine came in a little cup  like a betta's but taller.


----------



## Kiwimommy

I have one. To be honest, I rarely move it other than the occasional squeeze to get rid of the junk it absorbs. and I use AQ salt in my tank as well as stress coat and neither have killed my little moss friend. Actually, I just pulled off a little bit of it and rolled it to make a "baby" 2 weeks ago and that "baby" is still alive  
I also don't have it near a window, but have the tank light... so unless it's absorbing tank lighting, it doesn't need much light.
Mine hasn't flattened, but I also have it on aquarium rocks, so maybe that's why?


----------



## gbose

mine doesn't seem to need anything much. I rinse it out when I change my water every week... seems to be doing fine. Hasn't grown at all, though.

GBose


----------



## Kytkattin

Mine pearls like crazy. Not sure why, but it makes more "bubble nests" than my bettas do! They are growing too. Not fast, mind you, but they are bigger than when I first got them a few months ago. Sometimes I pluck them out to wash them and get any thing that might be growing on them. I had a 12000K bulb on one of my tanks and ended up with a lot of brown algae. Switched back over to my blue/white 8000K and the tank should be back to normal in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pitbullmamaliz

What exactly is a moss ball? Is it literally just a ball of moss? Do they do anything or just look nice?


----------



## Kytkattin

pitbullmamaliz said:


> What exactly is a moss ball? Is it literally just a ball of moss? Do they do anything or just look nice?


It is a type of algae actually. Marimo is the proper name I believe. As with any plant, they do help with water quality, but of course are not replacements for water changes. Unlike many plants, they don't mind being moved, which makes them perfect for the smaller tanks that many people keep their bettas in that need frequent water changes.


----------



## samantharae20

Hello! I just got a baby betta yesterday at Petco and i have been reading about how to take proper care of it.
But i was wondering if it would be okay to have a moss ball in with a baby betta?!

Any ideas?


----------



## kforkelsey

samantharae20 said:


> Hello! I just got a baby betta yesterday at Petco and i have been reading about how to take proper care of it.
> But i was wondering if it would be okay to have a moss ball in with a baby betta?!
> 
> Any ideas?


I dont see why it would be!! All it does is soak up extra nitrates and put some oxygen in the water! Just make sure to squeeze it out every now and then.


----------



## Witchipoo

They're actually a form of hair algae, they're very slow growers and really hard to kill. Mine is over a year old and I haven't managed to kill it yet. I pull it out, squeeze it out and toss it in whatever tank is open. 
It's name is rapunzyl.


----------



## gogo7

Witchipoo said:


> They're actually a form of hair algae, they're very slow growers and really hard to kill. Mine is over a year old and I haven't managed to kill it yet. I pull it out, squeeze it out and toss it in whatever tank is open.
> It's name is rapunzyl.


'Rapunzyl'........laugh out loud.

Witchipoo I love your comments. ..we need a plus one button for this site


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

2011 thread; closed.


----------

